# What do you do/ask/say when you go to your LGS and fondle guns?



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Lets say you go to a LGS, point out a handgun and the sales associate hands it to you keeping a watchful eye.

What do you say or what questions do you ask?

Do you also, handle it super gently or do you go releasing the mag and racking the slide like it's yours already? Perhaps aiming and dry firing it a few times?


I find that every time I go to a LGS I spend only a few minutes in there unless I'm buying something. I'd pick out a gun, look around it, maybe open up the slide and close it gently, look around it again and hand it back, all done within like 3mins. Walk around a few more times then leave.


----------



## wilson396 (Jan 28, 2013)

Normally, I'll do my research ahead of time and know what i'm looking for. Basically,'m just there to check availability and talk price.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

wilson396 said:


> Normally, I'll do my research ahead of time and know what i'm looking for. Basically,'m just there to check availability and talk price.


Me, too. I admit to having made purchases that were impulse buys. In fact I can immediately think of three like this over the past 15 months (perhaps four). But generally, I visit a few shops and/or attend a major gun show where I can narrow my selections down a bit first. There is one shop in my area which I like to deal with and I do throw them a bone periodically. They are generally viewed as the best gun shop in my vicinity by us locals.

I have been around firearms for a long time, 45 years, so I have a routine I like to use and it has worked fairly well over the years. Problem is, there are just so many good and fun choices out there and I have limited space to put them. I have three safes (one is basically crap and I wouldn't put any firearms in it) and two of them are filled. Just this week I was doing some research on a possible new purchase. Don't know if I am going to do it but maybe. However at this time, inventories are low so finding what you are fantasizing over is not easy.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I consider firearms a major purchase since my taste in guns is in the upper price range. I usually ask them to tell me what they know about a firearm as I'm inspecting it. I like to know how many mags come with it & if extra mags are in stock. I want to hear everything about the options & features... whether I've researched it myself beforehand or not.

I always ask to try the trigger and will dry fire the gun & check out the DA/SA as well as the trigger reset... which find important. Never had a store have any issues with me handling or dry firing a potential sale item. I do not use the slide stop (catch) to send the slide home... I find most stores frown upon such a thing. The sights are checked out as well as assessing the grip. 

Sometimes after handling a particular firearm I will realize I don't like the way it feels and move on... I always handle/try before I buy if I have that option.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's usually someone on a forum that mentions a firearm that he or she recently purchased, and they say something that about it that catches my interest. 

From that point, I do some on-line research and see if it's something that I want to check out further. If so, I call around locally to see if it's in stock. If so, I go take a good look at it. If the price is right, I buy it. If it's not right, I go on-line and buy it.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i always check for grip feel and control locations, such as is the slide stop within thumb reach without altering my grip (which is incidentally why i dont own a 1911). how is the mag release? how is the sight picture? how is the firmness of the main spring? the trigger? if it's a revolver i will observe the timing and any looseness of the cylinder.

if it's a used gun (especially a C&R) i will ask permission to field strip it on the counter and check for signs of undue internal wear, rust and bore condition. cracked stocks and buggered screws come into play if it's a long gun.

i've found that most gunshops understand and are accomidating to my requests. occasionally i will run into "that jerk" at the counter and at that point i just walk away. i actually had one guy get snotty with me after i checked out a P-38. i laid it on the counter and proceeded to bend down and look to see if there was anything else i was going to get that day and he asked in a smartassed way "so, are you gonna buy this or what?". i said that yes i was, and maybe with something else as well, but with an attitude like that he can all his guns and shove them where the sun doesn't shine, and i turned and left never to return to that shop.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Normally when I walk into my LGS, I'm there to buy. That said, I handle the firearm as if I own it, being respectful of the owner but also cognizant of the fact I spend thousands of dollars every year in that place. He has no problem with that and always seems genuinely happy to see me.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

I treat it like I treat a gun I own, release the mag, rack the slide, safe the gun, release slide to battery, dry fire.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> *It's usually someone on a forum that mentions a firearm that he or she recently purchased, and they say something that about it that catches my interest. *
> 
> From that point, I do some on-line research and see if it's something that I want to check out further. If so, I call around locally to see if it's in stock. If so, I go take a good look at it. If the price is right, I buy it. If it's not right, I go on-line and buy it.


This has happened to me quite a bit, too. In fact, six of the guns I have purchased over the past 15 months fall into this category: someone peeked an interest in me either on a gun website or when just looking around on various sites, and I followed up with a little web searching then went out and bought them.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

What do I say? "I'll take it!" :smt033


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

XD40inAVL said:


> I treat it like I treat a gun I own, release the mag, rack the slide, safe the gun, release slide to battery, dry fire.


I always make a point of asking the clerk if it's ok before dry firing a weapon. For me, it's matter of respect, after all, I DON'T own it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Agreed, and I never let the slide slam home, unless they say it's ok. I also never purchase a firearm out of the case.


Philco said:


> I always make a point of asking the clerk if it's ok before dry firing a weapon. For me, it's matter of respect, after all, I DON'T own it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't forget to tell the salesman I would rather support my local gun shop instead of buying the gun much cheaper online
WHAT'S the best price you can do ??


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Great advice in here. I've used the slide release a few times but never got any bad looks. I think it'll be best if I start not using it from now on lol.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

pic said:


> Don't forget to tell the salesman I would rather support my local gun shop instead of buying the gun much cheaper online
> WHAT'S the best price you can do ??


I'd say this but I doubt it'll work in my favor. I'm in Hawaii and with FFL and shipping fee's I don't think the price will change much.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

numbertwo said:


> I'd say this but I doubt it'll work in my favor. I'm in Hawaii and with FFL and shipping fee's I don't think the price will change much.


very good point,lol:smt017
Just ask what is the best price they can do, ask this before you say i'll take it.lol
Sometimes they will throw in a box of ammo at least. Are there other gun shops in the area?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

wilson396 said:


> Normally, I'll do my research ahead of time and know what i'm looking for. Basically,'m just there to check availability and talk price.


Same here with one exception, I am always looking for something rare and unusual to come in used. Often I don't know what I'll find when I come in, but if I do spot something interesting, I grab it up. My revolver collection has grown exponentially as a result.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually do not go in the LGS originally to purchase another pistol, I'm usually in there buying reloading stock, etc.
HOWEVER, that being said, I always "window shop" as I'm walking by the handgun shelves/cases. It's funny how something usually catches me eye. often times I stop and check them out. My guys know that if I handle it, and I like it that I will end up buying it. They have no problems with me handling anything they have, and often times have brought out as many as 3 or 4 different pistols at a time for me to compare. I have left without purchasing, and have been back in a day or 2 after I realize I really like that gun!
I really don't say much other than "SOLD"!

Then I proceed to call my Son and break his ball$ about Dad's new pistol! Needless to say he is a pistol guy too!


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

pic said:


> very good point,lol:smt017
> Just ask what is the best price they can do, ask this before you say i'll take it.lol
> Sometimes they will throw in a box of ammo at least. Are there other gun shops in the area?


Yes there is. We have about 5 or 6 that I can think of not including sports authority.

I'll see if I can muster up the courage to ask for a better price when I finally buy my 1911 but at $25 for a box of 50rd .45 anyone helping me will probably give me a smile and probably offer me a sticker or tattoo of my choice LOL.


----------



## TheDC (Feb 25, 2013)

They know me there,and know that what I oogle lots today,I'll be saving for (fixed income means saving for or laying away)/buying in the future,so they pretty much just lemme look/hold/explore whatever firearms I want to,LOL!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

wilson396 said:


> Normally, I'll do my research ahead of time and know what i'm looking for. Basically,'m just there to check availability and talk price.


That is exactly what I do. My research is just my normal everyday reading anyways. Other than the occasional military history book, all I ever read about is firearms and ammunition anyway. Funny thing is, I usually know more about the guns that are being sold than the people that are selling them. (except shotguns, I own two, but don't know that much about shotguns...need to change that)


----------

